# opinions on Midsota trailers ?



## MillerTreeMN (Jan 8, 2010)

I am in the process of getting a 18' long, deck over Midsota trailer- 

15,600 GVW, G- range tires, scissors lift, tuck under ramps for the equipment, 2 ) 7,000 pound axles

i just want to know if anyone here has used Midsota trailers and if you had good or bad opinions of them. 

thanks


----------



## newtree (Jan 10, 2010)

take a look at pj trailers there very well built havent had any problems with them


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Jan 10, 2010)

newtree said:


> take a look at pj trailers there very well built havent had any problems with them





i currently have a PJ trailer, and it has been a PERFECT trailer... its 14 foot long, 8 foot wide deck over. 

but, PJ does NOT make any trailers any longer than that, which is why i am looking at a Midsota 18' X 8' Deck Over. i just need more room so i can fit the tractor and stump grinder in there more comfortably, and fit more brush / wood.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 10, 2010)

You want a monster dump trailer? Take a look at the Big Lug brand dump trailers. They make every other dump trailer look like a flimsy little toy.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah... and i think those "Big Lug" trailers are about 3 times what i am trying to spend............


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 10, 2010)

MillerTreeMN said:


> yeah... and i think those "Big Lug" trailers are about 3 times what i am trying to spend............



I priced a 7.5'x18' for $11,000. I doubt that's 3 times what the other is. Might be more than you want to spend but not triple. (More than I can spend right now too.)


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Jan 10, 2010)

i must be thinking of a different brand then, the trailer had high sides and a grapple, costs $32,000 !!

the trailer i am trying to get is ~ 11,000 also. im just trying to keep my purchase local.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 10, 2010)

MillerTreeMN said:


> i must be thinking of a different brand then, the trailer had high sides and a grapple, costs $32,000 !!
> 
> the trailer i am trying to get is ~ 11,000 also. im just trying to keep my purchase local.



I didn't see the deck-over dump but looking at their other dumps, they look pretty good (Midsota that is.).


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 11, 2010)

Not sure if you're looking for bumper or gooseneck but there is a big tex dump trailer recently listed in the trading post. Big one.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Jan 11, 2010)

are the scissors lift hydraulic systems good ??


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 11, 2010)

MillerTreeMN said:


> are the scissors lift hydraulic systems good ??



I don't think it's his trailer. He was just letting you know that there is one on there for sale.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Jan 11, 2010)

i was asking in general. i have a simple hydraulic ram that dumps my trailer, the new midsota i am looking at has a scissors lift. im wondering if scissors lifts are good or bad, or help lift heavier loads


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 11, 2010)

MillerTreeMN said:


> i was asking in general. i have a simple hydraulic ram that dumps my trailer, the new midsota i am looking at has a scissors lift. im wondering if scissors lifts are good or bad, or help lift heavier loads



I have a 2006 Load Trail 14' deckover dump trailer. Probably about the same as the one you currently have except mine has a scissors lift which works very well. Never had a problem dumping a full load of logs or dirt. I like scissors hoists and generally prefer trailers with them as I think they have less chance of twisting when fully raised.


----------

